# Collecting new WoC Army HELP?



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I was lucky enough to have a snoop through the new book the other day (all be it briefly!) but am yet to own one, and am not a particularly greatly experienced general anyway! So, i was wandering where to go to build a new WoC army. Theres a few things i want: Skull Crushers, Dragon ogres, Chariots, Ogres (maybe), and lots and lots of characters. I dont like spawn, giants, big blocks of marauders or warshrines (dont shoot me).

I already have Kholek and the GD sorcerer, and have thoughts about combining the Lord on manticore kit with the chariot kit to make a chariot and two mounted character combo.

I am thinking of starting with the battalion and skull crushers so i can get kitbashing away. Is there a formidable army to be made of this lot? Or am i being stupid and just asking for all the pretty things to make a hodgepodge mess of an army that wont work?

Any help very much appreciated!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Most of the things you do not want are not the best units in the book, and the Warshrine seems less of a common pick than it was. You can probably avoid shooting; if only because WoC are not a shooting army.

I liked the battalion because I like Marauders. As Chaos Knights are not optimal, the battalion does not sound like the right base to build your formidable army. If you want to avoid Marauders, I suggest starting with a couple of boxes of Warriors instead which will give you a solid core for a small force. I have not used the Chariots yet so am not sure how they do as core.

Something else that is always useful is Warhounds. A couple of 5-hound units will give you two early deployment drops to gain some idea of your opponents plan. If you are lucky they might also get close to a fragile enemy unit (war machine, small unit of archers, &c.); now they can buy Vanguard they are more likely to get to a reasonable position. If they do not do much they are cheap enough that any shooting/magic/attacks they use up take nothing from you while protecting the valuable things.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Thankyou very much dave your a saint with these things as always. Ill go for two boxes of warriors then, and a box of hounds as my core, aswell as skull crushers so i can do some small conversions. After that ill want drogres, and then ill work out everything else once i own the new book!  
Thanks again!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Warriors are your friends. The book is called Warriors of Chaos for a reason. 

As a long-time Warriors of Chaos player, I've found over the years that a lot of the shiny stuff that appears in the books-- the Warshrine, the big monsters, and even things that the internet consistently praises as "must-haves" like Dragon Ogres, are all things you don't really need. 

At 2000 points (with the last book-- I just got my copy of the new book today, and haven't had a chance to build lists yet), I ran a Lord, a pair of heroes, and three units of 19 Warriors. And I slaughtered the world. There's very little that can actually stand up to Warriors of Chaos in a fair fight, and if you are careful to bring the defensive equipment (and magic, this time around) that you need to ensure that your Warriors don't just get themselves shot or flushed by some miscast 6th spell, they're awfully hard for other armies to address. 

This time around, units seem to be overall cheaper, if only because access to useful magic items has somewhat dwindled. So you'll end up with some points to play with and bring a "special" unit along in addition to a rock-solid core-- regardless of what category the unit comes from, anything that's not a big unit of Marauders or Warriors is a specialist unit. I'd pick one that you like the look of, and bring it along-- Ogres, Dragon Ogres, Knights, Skullcrushers, and Trolls are all fairly similar at the end of the day; Chosen and Forsaken can be taken interchangably as far as their role in the army goes, and the other stuff... I'd honestly just skip, because it ends up with a bulls' eye painted on its forehead. The big monsters are all well and good, and they're all cool models for the most part. The problem you run into is that every artillery piece the opponent has ends up pointed at them, and they buy you a turn where your Warriors aren't under ranged fire at best, in my experience. I've consistently found it's better to just bring more Warriors, rather than fiddle around with the big splashy stuff. The Warriors you can rely on to get the job done, even if the unit gets depleted from magic and/or shooting. Other stuff... not as much.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree with Horus on the skullcrusher, dragon ogre debate as both are heavy cavalry and you will never really need both, although if I had to pick the skullcrushers are just generally better as the extra 15-19pts buys 1+ armor, and 3 extra attacks over the dragon ogres. However I will disagree on ogres and trolls as they play a substantially different roll as monstrous infantry. Also if you do take crushers give them the banner of swiftness for some nice movement 8.


----------

